# car audio - best bang for the buck?



## treal512

i have a 2008 Civic and im looking to do the best tweak (best bang for my buck) possible to my car's factory "Premium Audio" system. ive been told by a few people that *it would be best to invest in new front speakers*. please advise otherwise if you disagree... if that is true, then what speakers would you all recommend? im looking for improved sound quality (clarity) and im not really interested in upgrading my head unit (yet) because of the theft factor.
   
  right now i have my eye on Boston Acoustics SL60 6-1/2 speakers for the fronts and Boston S60s (if i can pull the cash) for the rears. im also considering dynamating the doors. id love to mat a majority of the cabin to turn it into a tomb (not only for SQ, but also because of road noise... very bad in the Civic), but for now the doors will have to do.
   
  also, i will be connecting a Cowon D2+ DAP to the system via auxiliary jack. would it be recommended to get a high end cable? or would something thats $5 dollars or so from Frys or Wal-Mart suffice?
   
  thanks for any help! heres my daily


----------



## treal512

hmm, maybe this isnt the best place for car audio questions.. bump anyways!


----------



## Jack C

As with the rest of the audio world, the best bang for buck speakers are typically from internet-direct or other smaller upstarts, rather than established brands like Boston, RF, JL, and etc.  I've been out of it for a while, but my last set of front speakers were made by CDT and they were good and inexpensive.
   
  Jack


----------



## treal512

Jack, thanks for the advice. i see what youre saying. when i was searching the forum before posting this thread, i read about CDT often. im looking at the CDT site right now and yikes! the HD and ES series are expensive!! the CL looks very manageable though. it also looks like they have a deal going on where you buy a pair of COM-626 fronts and you get the rear COX-622 for free! > http://www.cdtaudio.com/freerears.htm
   
  i guess a main concern for me here would be driving the speakers. my current OEM system is factory, but its the "Premium Audio" system. how can i know if my current setup will drive the CL line of speakers? ive heard that not having enough power can actually make the speakers sound worse...


----------



## treal512

so ive made some calls and spoken to a few people. ive got my eye on the CDT CL-62 components (190 watt RMS) and CL-6EX coaxials. with my my factory amp pushing 50 watts per channel, do you all think that would be enough? i was told by a CDT dealer that id probably want at least 100 watts per channel and that i could get a 4-way amp to do that while keeping my factory head unit. help! i want unbiased input.


----------



## drewjp

I have all Infinity Kappa component speakers in my car. And if you go on eBay, you can get them at a huge discount to retail. Highly recommended as a bang-for-buck option.


----------



## 129207

Rainbow SLX compo series or Audio System SQ compo series are considered a very good bang for your buck solution here in Europe. They both have received several awards in auto hifi magazines. I don´t know if these are easily obtainable in America though. They´re both high quality German builds. They would cost you about $250 I think and your amp should be good enough to drive them.


----------



## jilgiljongiljing

x2 on Infinity for bang for buck. Good choice for drop in upgrades to factory systems IMO. Dont bother spending too much if you arent ever planning on upgrading the HU and amp. Higher end speakers arent going to perform any better without a better amp and HU anyway.


----------



## treal512

thanks for all the input everyone. it has helped broaden my options and sway my opinion greatly. i ended up going with the Hertz HSK 165.4 components and a Boston GT-42 amp. im going to mount the tweeters on the lower A pillars, fade out the rear coaxials (almost completely), dynamat the doors and in the mean time, look in the classifieds for a good sub to tack onto the Boston


----------



## Anaxilus

Well, I read this is a question of best bang per buck speakers versus amps versus HU.  Not as best bang per buck speakers.  
   
  If you could get a deal on the following they would blow your mind:
   
http://www.polkaudio.com/caraudio/speakers-systems.php#sr
   
http://www.alpine-usa.com/product/view/spx-13pro/
   
http://cgi.ebay.com/Phoenix-Gold-Xenon-100-4-Car-4-Ch-Amp-500W-RMS-X100-4-/290457545660?cmd=ViewItem&pt=Car_Amplifiers&hash=item43a09e6bbc#ht_2105wt_1137
   
http://www.kenwoodusa.com/Car_Entertainment/eXcelon/Amplifiers/XR-4S


----------



## JxK

Personally, I don't think there's such a thing as car hifi. With the ever present road noise (especially when you drive fast on highways), distractions, horns, maybe a gps, passengers, and of course the "distraction" of actually having to drive. Well, let's just say that you won't really be in a position to notice the subtle details. Use the built in speakers, maybe just add a cheap subwoofer if you like bass impact and leave it be.
   
  Honestly, when going on long trips I tend to listen to audiobooks anyway. It helps keep me awake better than music, and the fine details aren't there to begin with.


----------



## Anaxilus

Quote: 





jxk said:


> Personally, I don't think there's such a thing as car hifi.


 

 For YOU.  I don't want to have this discussion again.  No road noise or distraction is enough to recommend cheap stock speakers.  Maybe you should tell everyone you like driving at 80-90mph w/ your windows down for perspective before you make a comment like that.  I guess you drive a noisy diesel and never come to a stop in your car either.  If you don't find a place in your life for car audio then leave it be, stop trying to convince the rest of us to follow your lead.  Go buy a nice isolating car w/ quiet tires, geez.


----------



## koven

x3 on Infinity, good value, cheap


----------



## treal512

Quote: 





			
				Anaxilus said:
			
		

> Well, I read this is a question of best bang per buck speakers versus amps versus HU.  Not as best bang per buck speakers.
> 
> If you could get a deal on the following they would blow your mind:
> 
> ...


 
   
  thanks, but that is well out of my price range. perhaps on the next setup!
    
   
  Quote:


jxk said:


> Personally, I don't think there's such a thing as car hifi. With the ever present road noise (especially when you drive fast on highways), distractions, horns, maybe a gps, passengers, and of course the "distraction" of actually having to drive. Well, let's just say that you won't really be in a position to notice the subtle details. Use the built in speakers, maybe just add a cheap subwoofer if you like bass impact and leave it be.
> 
> Honestly, when going on long trips I tend to listen to audiobooks anyway. It helps keep me awake better than music, and the fine details aren't there to begin with.


 
   
  i understand what youre saying, but i disagree, especially if youre someone who drives often and at distance. my roommate has the same generation Civic as i do, but it is the plain jane system. mine is the factory premium audio system and after riding in his car the first time... i could tell the difference immediately, even with all the road noise that Civics are notorious for. as for factory vs aftermarket differences, i expect the distinction to be exponentially different with my Hertz comps (it better be!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)
   
  ps. audiobooks ftw. i finished The Road a while back.


----------



## hahahigh

Quote: 





treal512 said:


> i understand what youre saying, but i disagree, especially if youre someone who drives often and at distance. my roommate has the same generation Civic as i do, but it is the plain jane system. mine is the factory premium audio system and after riding in his car the first time... i could tell the difference immediately, even with all the road noise that Civics are notorious for. as for factory vs aftermarket differences, i expect the distinction to be exponentially different with my Hertz comps (it better be!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 I agree. I drive a Lexus IS250, and my father drives a top-of-the-line 4Runner Limited. His stereo is a premium JBL, and I vastly prefer it to my own - much more lively and impactful, even with the slightly louder SUV cabin compartment. My ideal setup would have been the Mark Levinson system option for the Lexus... alas, that was $4,000 more for the entire package.


----------



## treal512

Quote: 





			
				hahahigh said:
			
		

> I agree. I drive a Lexus IS250, and my father drives a top-of-the-line 4Runner Limited. His stereo is a premium JBL, and I vastly prefer it to my own - much more lively and impactful, even with the slightly louder SUV cabin compartment. My ideal setup would have been the Mark Levinson system option for the Lexus... alas, that was $4,000 more for the entire package.


 
   
  $4k? yikes!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 im no where near that price range lol 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
   
  i think its safe to assume that you can have high SQ in a vehicle though, even with road noise and all the other various distractions.


----------



## emelius

fwiw, i'm a big fan of alpine...i've been to the factory & have never been disappointed by them...


----------



## tim3320070

Good audio can be had anywhere!!! Top of a mountain,in a car, in a bathtub or in a hyperbolic chamber. It's about music enjoyment. I hate your statement JxK.


----------



## drewjp

Quote: 





emelius said:


> fwiw, i'm a big fan of alpine...i've been to the factory & have never been disappointed by them...


 

 I almost went with them when I upgraded my HU recently. However, they like to gouge you into buying an extra external box to do anything (hook up your iPod, HD Radio, Audyssey MultEQ, etc...) It would've cost me a fortune to own an Alpine that does everything my Eclipse does by itself!


----------



## Anaxilus

Quote: 





drewjp said:


> I almost went with them when I upgraded my HU recently. However, they like to gouge you into buying an extra external box to do anything (hook up your iPod, HD Radio, Audyssey MultEQ, etc...) It would've cost me a fortune to own an Alpine that does everything my Eclipse does by itself!


 

 Alpine is great but you are right about the accessories, not cheap or value based.  Eclipse is fantastic as well and a better value w/ some audiophile features.  A friend has an Eclipse HU w/ balanced 8v preouts.  Great unit.  They have a few surprising bargain speakers as well.  Diamonds in the rough.


----------



## rusitnpiece

Genesis Audiophile A16's were the reason i got into audio. I paired these with a cheap alpine sub in my old car. I still long for that sound even now! Not cheap though unfortunately. 
   
  To the person who said hifi and car audio don't mix! your a fool! My system was leaps and bounds above anything i have heard from a headphone!
   
  Time to kit out my car audio again! Damnit head-fi you have done it again! my wallet hates you!
   
  Another vote for Infinity and Alpine here!


----------



## tim3320070

I always found Infinity and Polk good values (bought used or ebay) and found Infinity was generally a bit brighter and the Polk equivalents warmer sounding.


----------

